# Any one do their own service



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Recently looked through passed bills for yearly service and thought back to the days when I routinely did our cars. So why not the van?

We have a 2004 Merc Sprinter based home conversion. Cost of full service kit online was £40: this included filters for oil, fuel, air and pollen – all very good quality items. Add £54 for Halfords 5/30 semi synthetic oil. So, bits came to under £100 for the full 2 spanner service. 

It took a day to do. By this I mean a retiree’s day – start about 9.30, stops for tea, union sized lunch break, more tea and finish in time to settle down the watch ‘Pointless’ on the box. And a very smug feeling of dirty fingernails and a job well done.

Next came the brakes. Last year’s MOT advisory said they where a bit corroded. Online again for a full set of 4 disks plus all pads £104. First wheel took ½ a day, then progressively quicker to last wheel in 1 ½ hours. Shocked when taking off old units to find two front pads had disintegrated. 

All parts on the Merc came off easily and gave the chance to adjust the handbrake to where it now actually works!

MOT yesterday – pass with flying colours, even complemented by local garage on quality of new brakes. Now all it needs is a wash . . . but maybe next year.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

you can do way better than Halfrauds for oil :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&rt=nc&_nkw=5w30+semi+synthetic


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Competence and knowledge permitting no one will do better job than yourself, had my van 4 years done all its required servicing and more, keep all receipts, and for sake of argument when selling on use dealer parts, which are as cheap as pattern parts with trade discount.only thing to consider is when selling your vehicle on, like minded people will see you have diligently cared for your van, but the dealers will just see a reason to knock you down a bit more


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I recently changed the brake pads on the rear of my jeep.

Cost £54, the first one took about 25 mins the second under 10.

Bear in mind I had to jack the car and remove the wheels, no ramp or air guns.

The dealer wanted £220 for the job.

Roy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If your van is fairly new, or new to you, the warranty offered by your dealer can either almost insist that they carry out any work in order to retain the warranty. I have not weighed up the cost difference but as I get longer in the tooth, some of the magic of dirty finger nails goes. I now consider aching limbs, pain and cuts worthy of someone else getting paid to achieve.
Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I do all my own repairs as well as servicing, everything from changing a thermostat to an engine swap. I must have saved a fortune over the years. The only time my vehicles go into a garage is if they are still under warranty, for tyre change/repairs, wheel alignment or for the MOT (there might be other occassions I've forgotten but you get the idea). 

I have been disappointed on the level of 'expert' knowledge shown by my local Vauxhall dealer when I have had work done under warranty. I had a dispute last year when I told them what was wrong, they decided they knew better, still ended up doing what I had suggested on top of their own diagnosis, and tried to charge me for the extra uneccasary work. This happened to me twice in one year. Never again!


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to love tinkering with my cars in my youth...but over the last number off years have had my car serviced at a garage....not every year as some would suggest but just as and when I felt it need it....have had the motorhome 2 years in July have recently given it an Oil, Oil filer and Air filter service....need an MOT in May so will let the local garage give the pads a check and clean whilst it's in....planning on getting a decent jack soon so I can do them myself next time!

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our local garage charges £35 an hour. That is for the time spent on the vehicle not some dealer listed theoretical hours at £extortionate.
Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our local garage charges £35 an hour. That is for the time spent on the vehicle not some dealer listed theoretical hours at £extortionate.
> Dave p


Wish I lived in your area!

Alan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I can top that

I have just had my MH serviced, oil & filter, new front discs, new pads, antifreeze change, gearbox gearing rechange, straighten out the tow bar, brake fluid change, 

I supply all the parts as I have an advantage being purchasing manager for a large motor factor :wink: 

£120 for the labour

he charges me £20 an hour  and is a trained engineer with no fancy ideas on getting rich quick


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

my van is in having a service 30,000 on an 07 plate ducato and age related change of timing belt etc only down the road so strolled down to see how they were getting on as i approached from rear could hear some industrial language other mechanic said he's been 2 hrs getting cover off, apparently cover holds hose on, he'd taken wheel of to get in and new brake pads needed the joys of ownership hey,
when i was in the royal engineers trained as plant operator mechanic but went back to my original trade as a plumber when i got out, too cold and damp working on them on site glad i'm only paying when i see the spanner rash etc.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I am an enthusiastic DIY'er . Retired Engineer. 
I do most jobs on my 2002 Sprinter. Not so much bothered about saving money but like to know the job has been carried out in depth, thoroughly. 
Like the OP I was advised at the MOT my brakes were well within limits @ 8mm on the pads. When removed the rear's disintegrated.
I do have a well equip workshop which helps and always purchase the workshops manuals, when pushed I can manufacture my own bits.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> Competence and knowledge permitting no one will do *better* job than yourself, had my van 4 years done all its required servicing and more, keep all receipts, and for sake of argument when selling on use dealer parts, which are as cheap as pattern parts with trade discount.only thing to consider is when selling your vehicle on, like minded people will see you have diligently cared for your van, but the dealers will just see a reason to knock you down a bit more


Surely this will depend on the levels of competence of the people doing the servicing.

I agree that no one will do it more lovingly but is this enough.

I honestly do not know enough about the inner working of the vehicle to say that I am competent enough to do a service. I rely on the "experts" ans hope they can (will!) do a better job.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Do all my servicing / repairs myself. Bought a used Hymer last dec from a well known south coast dealer, told it had just had full service and mot by local fiat dealer. When I arrived home in feb I decided to give it a full service myself. Found all brake calipers partially siezed ( told it had new pads etc), air cleaner had never been apart in years , oil filter looked older than god. The list was never ending. 
As a ex commercial mechanic and VW/ Audi service manager now in my 60 s with only a 6 ton bottle jack things take a lot lot longer than they used to. But they are done correctly!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine was serviced by the same garage VOSPERS for the previous owner for the last three years my records show and the bits missing and damage have never been reported probably because it is down to them in the first place
Servicing is not a specialist job it's relatively easy and the saving is huge


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I service our van as I do all my motorbikes and Landrover. A normal service takes me a couple of hours at most. Regular oil changes and filters done on alternate changes are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

As an ex truck fitter I have all the tools required, and more, but I find that while a 'regular' service is OK, it doesn't take into account other things that crop up, so while I do oil and filter changes at regular intervals, I also keep up with minor faults that might develop into bigger things later on.

Front propshaft seal the other day, less than an hour to do and about £10 for parts.

Got a light knocking from the rear axle going over bumps, so that's next. Possibly the Watts linkage, I've already checked the shockj absorber top bolts for tightness.

It's a 24/7 vehicle, has to be ready to go anywhere and not need any crossed fingers. Those kind of 'Will it get me there' vehicles are not worth driving.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just restocked on oil 20 litres of Total 9000 5w40 for £92 delivered.
Both our cars and Robbie Rapido use the same so servicing is super cheap.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Chevron Supreme Semi-Synth 10W-40 Diesel oil in the V8, have done since the engine rebuild.

It's around £40 + VAT at Costco, even cheaper in the USA  

Peter


----------

